# Hay buyers getting nervous?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Typicaly I have 2 kinds of buyers.Year around feedlot accounts and guys that buy in latewinter when they run out of their own hay.They usually buy in late winter or spring as they need it.Had 4 calls in last day for hay that they want to buy and stockpile for winter.

They all bought!










At my price.









I must be to cheap.lol.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, phones a ringing every day here. No way I can even come close to filling all the orders I have. Getting to much hay rained on or baled to wet especially for some of my Amish horse clients. Had to tell one today that I didn't have his hay for him, started loading some first cut out and found some brown bales, won't work for him.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I took a truck load a couple of weeks ago because I got a good price on it. The field I baled last week produced about 70% of the normal yield and the field I was going to sprig is going to sit there until fall....Hopefully I can get it in this year. Darn right I'm nervious, I'm not expecting any explosive growth in the other two fields so I'll likely be short this year. However, If I continue to "buy right" when the opportunity presents itself and stockpile it, I'll be fine. Eventually, it will all get fed, and I sure as heck won't sell any surplus next spring.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

When USDA projected record low hay harvest in Iowa and MN I can only assume that prices will follow. I sold all of my 1st cutting before the USDA crop report came out. The "marketing department" is reworking the 2011 marketing plan for the remainder of the growing and selling year!


----------



## Beach Farmer (Jan 8, 2010)

Things have been relatively calm here in central MN. Just as with a lot of other areas, we've had a heck of a time getting into the fields much less getting quality out. I'm sitting on things at the present time, waiting to see how the second cut plays out. Grass hay around here is pretty much all under water with all the rain we've had so that could get real interesting this fall. I've had calls from all the regular customers but nothing in a panic state. They've been all concerned with the way the weather has been up to this point but they're not too excited yet. Key word YET.


----------

